# Chatsworth, GA - 1 yr old Male GSD



## Carnia (Dec 10, 2009)

> Quote: Bailee's time will be up on 2/08/10 after that time he will be in danger of being Euth. If you are interested in providing a new home for Bailee call ASAP. Use ref # 100403. 706-695-8003. Bailee is around 1 yr old.


This shelter is super rescue friendly. He seems to be a very sweet dog when I met him earlier today. Please help, his time is up!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

AWWWWWW he looks so sad! 
I hope someone can help........


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Look at that sweet face and humble ears! He looks like he just wants to please. I sure hope someone can get this cute little guy out of there.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow.....it just gets more depressing every day. So many I want to scoop up and bring home !!! But, why do people bring their pups to shelters that euthanize?????


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Any news on this dog?


----------

